# need help finding a cheap but acuurate pellet gun



## billinator (Oct 30, 2006)

wat is a cheap but accurate pellet gun no more than 130 dollars?


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

i use a 100 dollar .177 daisy winchester break barrel at 1000 fps. i never couldnt kill what i wanted with more than one shot. or a little more power, try a crosman quest break barrel 800 fps in .22 for about 100 too.


----------



## Akount (Nov 6, 2006)

may i reccomend the new daisy redrider. it is cholk full of accuraccy and killing power.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

killing power mat be fot mice or rats nothing bigger


----------



## Akount (Nov 6, 2006)

gray squirrel said:


> killing power mat be fot mice or rats nothing bigger


PFFF FFFF FFFFF. redriders can kill anything up to 100 pounds.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

i once shot a 250 lb moose with my redrider, good gun accurate up 200 yards. :lol:


----------



## MattEstes (Sep 30, 2006)

The Benjamin Sheridan 397 in .177 and it's counterpart the 392 in .22 are both around 120-130 at Sportsman's Warehouse. I highly recommend these guns. I haven't tried the .22, but my 397 shoots dead on but the original rear sight is crap. If you did get this I would have to recommend the Williams Peep Sight that you can order for it from Crosman website. Other than that, try a Beeman 1000s, it was just over $90 or so.


----------



## californiahunter (Nov 25, 2006)

red ryders suck they cant kill nothing


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a redrider and it does suck!!!

I snuck in the bushes at the bird feeder and from like 5 feet awat i shot a squirrel and it didnt flinch!!I shot its head!!!!


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Can't you guys see the guy was joking about red ryders. Yes we all know they suck and should never ever be used to shoot any animal. Just soda cans and cardboard boxes...

Anyone (like age over 12) who attempts to kill a squirrel with a red ryder now matter who close they are is already starting bad sportsmanship by using the lowest of all the air rifles to try and kill a squirrel


----------



## love_to_hunt1990 (Nov 16, 2006)

a .410 shot gun works better than any pellet gun. :sniper:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

> once shot a 250 lb moose with my redrider, good gun accurate up 200 yards


just because u shoot some thing doesant mean u kill it


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

Go to airgundepot.com they have anything you want ,It's just a matter of money.


----------

